# Rockport/weber river 4-16-14



## fishstalker (Apr 6, 2014)

Well all of my fishing buddies had to work today so I left the canoe at home and hit rockport just as the sun was peeking over the hill. I couldn't have asked for a more picturesque day. Pelicans gliding on the water lazily, cormorants everywhere diving and squaring off doing there mating dances, ospreys rocketing headlong into the glass smooth water. 

The only thing that would have made it better would've been catching a fish, wich I sadly could not do. Not one, not even a nibble. I tried everything I had in my box of tricks, rapalas, jakes(gold, silver, white, green), kastmasters, blue fox spinners, little Cleos, Panther martins. Depression started setting in.

So I left the lovely calm water of the lake to try my luck on the weber as it comes into rockport. I start running through all of my go to spinners for fast water and........ Nothing! Until I tie on a small Panther Martin, brown blade w/black and red spots. I stalked up to a log stuck laying across the current, took a deep breath and said a small prayer to the fishing gods. Placed a near perfect cast just upstream from the log and let the current pull it under. WHAM!! A good sized brown inhales it and the fight is on. On his second jump the hook slipped and he swam away triumphantly. In my excitement I hurried a cast back to the log, wrapped my line around a branch and immediately snapped it off.

Even though I had lost the only fish I had even seen and the only lure that got any attention I had felt the fight and all the hours of irritation and second guessing evaporated. I had to bring one in. 

So I headed down stream between wanship and coalville. For the first time ever I had that stretch to myself. I had several hookups that jumped like mad and slipped the hook but I manages to bring two small but beautiful browns to my hand. 

It was a slow day but as I would have otherwise been working it was wonderful. Sorry for the long winded report I am feeling literary tonight.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Great report. I lost a few big Browns myself today. Man I am loving getting out this spring!-----SS


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

Rockport is fun to fish the first week after ice off. Right when it melts you can catch some nice browns off the dam, and hardly anybody else is fishing at that time. 

But, this warm weather messed things up. I feel like the good ice off bite window was too short this year.


----------

